# "Grabber" Closed End Mandrel



## dankc908 (Mar 2, 2013)

Has anyone, on this forum, used this closed end mandrel from PSI?  The "Grabber" Closed End Mandrel System for #2MT headstock threads at Penn State Industries  if so what do you think?  I am trying to move towards more "unique" pens and thought I'd like to try a closed end or a desk pen.  All thoughts and opinions are greatly appreciated!

Dan


----------



## triw51 (Mar 2, 2013)

Good question Dan I was thinking the same thing and am courious to see what is posted


----------



## Whaler (Mar 2, 2013)

I use the ones from Arizona Silhouette. They are very high quality and a proven design.
Pen Mandrels Pen Kits Fountain Pens Rollerball Pens


----------



## fitty (Mar 2, 2013)

I use the pin chucks from rherrell and pleased with the results. Looks like the "grabber" is limited to 7mm and 8mm tubes.


----------



## WoodCarverOH (Mar 2, 2013)

I also use the ones from Arizona Silhouette. They are very good and have held up for a few years now.


----------



## tommax (Mar 2, 2013)

*Closed end made with 7mm mandrel*

Yup, I used it to help me make a closed end Majestic Jr.  The PSI mandrel is for 7mm tube based kits, I had to use electrical tape to build up the 7mm bushing to 10.5mm for the closed end body.

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/...9631C22-3551-000001D078E94F93_zps5660203a.jpg

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/...F07026D-3551-000001D086E1D964_zpsb4e4f08e.jpg


----------



## Hubert H (Mar 2, 2013)

It works - not very sturdy - if you are careful it does the job. 7 and 8 mm only.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Mar 2, 2013)

+1 on the  Arizona Silhouette mandrels.


----------

